# And now, the REST of the story... RIP Paul Harvey



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

So long to the guy who made the news fun. He was 90.










http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,502645,00.html

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/02/28/paul.harvey.obit/index.html


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, 90, that's a ripe old age. I remember listening to his news shorts when I was a teen some 30 years ago and he was an old coot then. 

-Brian


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't often listen to his broadcasts in recent years--a matter of being at work when they were on, I suppose--but I do remember him from earlier years. Seems like he has always been with us, and this is another great "tradition" lost.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Used to listen to his "Rest Of The Story" with my dad in the car all the time as a kid...

He definatley had a voice that will be remembered... even as a kid I liked those stories...

He will be missed...

Philip


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true. I also remember him on AM radio back in its happier days. 

We always loved his rest of the story, often with those in the car even saying aloud with him: 

You know what.........the news is. In a minute..............you will hear..........the rest of..........the story! (page 2)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

AM Radio (and the World as a whole) has lost a great one! Paul Harvey was simply the best at what he did! I'm sure that, up in Heaven, St. Peter is smiling at ol' Paul and saying something to the effect, "You've been reporting what the news is but _now you get to experience the rest of the story!!" _Well done Paul! You will be missed.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes another great will be missed. I use to listen to him growing up in Chicago area. Liked it later on listening to the rest of the story. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How Sad

I remember him when I was a kid . I use to listed to him.

He lived here in Phoenix 

I will miss him.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

When you listen to someone on the radio or see someone on TV often, it's almost like you've gotten to know them (although it's a one way relationship). I will miss the rest of the story.


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong..but isn't his son taking over on the air now? They sound very close too..but he'll still be missed, but his work will be long remembered and he's earned his spot in heaven i'm sure.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't earn it, but as I understand, his spot in heaven is secure, and his story has a very happy beginning.


----------

